# Lick - e - lix new cat treats - mini review



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

UK first for new cat treat | News | Pet Product Marketing

You can get them in sainsburys at the mo for 80p a box. I bought some today while we were there, we currently have some turkey bozita pate which my cats have got realllllly bored of, but i spread 1 tube between them and they ate it all up.
You get 5 tubes in a box, worth a look if your in the supermarket and want a nice little treat to add on top 
It's a yogurty gravy like texture, decent amount in the tube
My cats give it a 5/5
They might not be as healthy as the thrive treats ( i haven't checked the ingredients yet but will ) but their a good cheaper alternative if you wanna try them


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> UK first for new cat treat | News | Pet Product Marketing
> 
> You can get them in sainsburys at the mo for 80p a box. I bought some today while we were there, we currently have some turkey bozita pate which my cats have got realllllly bored of, but i spread 1 tube between them and they ate it all up.
> You get 5 tubes in a box, worth a look if your in the supermarket and want a nice little treat to add on top
> ...


Dread to think what is in them! Please post the ingredients when you have some time. But always good to have a trick (or in this case a yoghurt consistency cat treat) up one's sleeve


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Dread to think what is in them! Please post the ingredients when you have some time. But always good to have a trick (or in this case a yoghurt consistency cat treat) up one's sleeve


Hehe i will go and get the box now to have a look and write it up, i know their not the best but i just think when people are really struggling it's something handy and cheap to give ago, rather than the cat eating nothing atall  Will edit this in a sec with ingredients!

Edit :
Meat and animal derivatives ( min 4% chicken ) derivatives of vegetable origin , milk derivatives 
Protein 3.5% oil 2.7% fibre 0.2% moisture 88.5% zinc 20mg 
That was the chicken and zinc flavor, there is also a salmon one i haven't tried yet. I would imagine their about the same as dreamies/temptations nutrition wise. It also states their less than 15 kilo calories so ok for overweight cats but to be fed in moderation etc etc. I would imagine after using them, they would be good to put over the top of a crushed pill, so maybe best to keep in mind for that kind of thing!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There was a free sample on the front of Your Cat magazine - damn, I knew I should have bought that one instead of getting New Scientist for my son :lol:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> There was a free sample on the front of Your Cat magazine - damn, I knew I should have bought that one instead of getting New Scientist for my son :lol:


:lol: I only got them because sainsburys had sold out of dreamies!!!  Apparently they have become the new 'it' treats according to a staff member, especially since they now have an advert where the cat flies through the wall


----------



## darkshines (Feb 22, 2011)

I might try the paste for my boy. He won't touch Dreamies as they don't do af fishy flavour but he LOVES his salmon Temptations!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I found lick-e-lix well before christmas and out of 4 cats, only one of them likes it


we buy them occasionally and they last a long time cos we dont give them to him everyday, once a fortnight when we remember more like XD


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

darkshines said:


> I might try the paste for my boy. He won't touch Dreamies as they don't do af fishy flavour but he LOVES his salmon Temptations!


They do salmon dreamies  my cats have them all the tiime
http://www.thepetextraordinarium.co.uk/assets/hires/dreamiesfish.jpg


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> UK first for new cat treat | News | Pet Product Marketing
> 
> You can get them in sainsburys at the mo for 80p a box. I bought some today while we were there, we currently have some turkey bozita pate which my cats have got realllllly bored of, but i spread 1 tube between them and they ate it all up.
> You get 5 tubes in a box, worth a look if your in the supermarket and want a nice little treat to add on top
> ...


I bought some of these a couple of days ago; primarily to try the same as you, to put on food my cats are being fussy over (Animonda at the moment ).

Three out of three cats said 'yuk', so now the bowls of Animonda and the Lick e Lix are in the bin


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I must just have greedy cats  ( over treats anyway! )


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gem16 said:


> I must just have greedy cats  ( over treats anyway! )


Two of mine go into a frenzy over Thrive treats and would eat the whole tub (I buy them in bulk) if I let them, but the Lick e Lix got the thumbs down.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

I got the one on the front of your cat (I have a subscription )

One of my cats went so crazy over it he stole it and tried to open it himself! I think it was the fishy one.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Abcynthia said:


> I got the one on the front of your cat (I have a subscription )
> 
> One of my cats went so crazy over it he stole it and tried to open it himself! I think it was the fishy one.


:lol: Sounds like a 50/50 hit and miss with the cats then


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Mine are addicted to the Craze treats - similar to Thrive but you had also add water to them if your cat doesn't like them dry. They do chicken, fish, prawn and tuna.

Pinky Pawz | Pet Products For Your Cats and Dogs - Craze Natural Prawn Bites Cat Treat (3 Sizes) - (Powered by CubeCart)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gem16 said:


> :lol: Sounds like a 50/50 hit and miss with the cats then


As with all treats 
Mai Tai likes the Nature's Menu ones and occasionally she'll lower herself to eat a Dreamie but you can keep Thrive - the only thing they're good for is chasing around the kitchen floor :lol: I will have to get some of this Lick-e-lix to try.


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

When I opened it up for them all, all nine of them went crazy...I feared for my life


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Abcynthia said:


> When I opened it up for them all, all nine of them went crazy...I feared for my life


Trampled by treat crazy cats, that would be an original 1 on the grave stone :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------

